#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-09-14
<larsemil> Jak vara snel hest gå på möte!
<itmannen> larsemil,  Vad är det där för trams ?
<itmannen> Riktlinjer för mötet finns här :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 14
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<itmannen> !
 * gusnan är endast åskådare
<HakanS> HakanS
<[swe]jeppe> första gången här så tittar gärna på :-)
<itmannen> itmannen
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Kom med förslag
<itmannen> Sittande
<HakanS> Fler förslag?
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<HakanS> Ursäkta mig. Kan vi börja om så vi får till loggen riktigt?
<itmannen> Helt ok
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Sep 14 18:36:20 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 14
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> HakanS
<itmannen> Itmannen närvarande
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Kom med förslag
<itmannen> Sittande
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Kom med förslag
<HakanS> itmannen
<itmannen> larsemil
<itmannen> nog med förslag
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te13/protokoll
<itmannen> +1
<[swe]jeppe> +1
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Hur gör vi nu när Pontus avsäger sig posten som Team Contact?
<HakanS> Pontus har meddelat att han avgår som Team Contact så snart som möjligt.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Jag har läste en del på vår sida om detta. Men har inte förstått alla  kanske. Tydligen är det konlift med atta vara Teamöedare och Team contakt
<HakanS> itmannen: Klar?
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> Nej det är egentligen ingen konflikt. Det brittiska locot har en person som är både team leader och team contact.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Ok. Det låter bara det. För min personliga del så ser jag inget hinder. Men det var några eller någon so skrev att det var olämpligt
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> Det var Pontus som ansåg att det var olämpligt.
<HakanS> Sedan är det på det sättet att jag har skött kontaktpersonen uppgifter sedan årsskiftet.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Detta eftersom inte Pontus gjort det.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Det låter inte helt ok för mig. Men vilka tänkbara kandidater finns det om inte du vill ?
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> Vet ej. Det är ingen som anmält sitt intresse..
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<[swe]jeppe> !
<itmannen> Men hur i fridens dagar sk det då kunna utses någon. Och med tanke på intresset här som är nästan löjligt dåligt verkar det inte hoppfullt
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> [swe]jeppe: Var så god.
<HakanS> !
<[swe]jeppe> Vad har den personen för uppgift?
<[swe]jeppe> tack
<HakanS> Det ska väljas ny Team Contact om ca: 1 månad för tillträde 1 november. Fram till dess kan jag fortsätta sköta uppgifterna.
<HakanS> Uppgifterna finns beskrivna här: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/Kontaktperson
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> De viktigaste uppgifterna är att se till att informationen flödar: 1. från LoCo-teamet till resten av Ubuntu-världen (Team rapportering)
<HakanS> 2. från resten av Ubuntu-världen till LoCo-teamet
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<[swe]jeppe> låter kul
<itmannen> Sidan med informationen ligger nere för närvarande. men det är ett tag kvar. tack för ordet
<HakanS> Vilken sida ligger nere?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Sidan om kontaktuppgifter
<HakanS> Skulle någon av er kunna tänka er att ställa upp?
<HakanS> itmannen: Nej, sidan ligger inte nere.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok. Då är det bara här hos mi.
<HakanS> itmannen: Prova denna då: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamContact
<itmannen> [swe tyckte det verkade roligt. SÃ¥ ta han
<itmannen> HakanS,  Den gick bättre. tack
<[swe]jeppe> :-) är väldigt ny i linux världen men väldigt intresserad av ubuntu osv.
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe,  Finns bara intresset så är det mesta vunnet
<HakanS> Kul med nya krafter inom gemenskapen.
<itmannen> Så vad säger du swe ?
<[swe]jeppe> intresse finns men osäkerheten på att inte klara sin uppgift e stor :-)
<HakanS> Kan vi göra så att jag tar över som kontaktpersonens fram tills den nya tar vid 1 november?
<itmannen> +1
<HakanS> Samt tar hjälp av den/de som är intresserade av att hjälpa till.
<itmannen> +1
<[swe]jeppe> +1
<HakanS> OK. Jag meddelar Pontus att han kan avgå.
<itmannen> +1
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Presentation av ledningsgruppen.
<[swe]jeppe> du får gärna kontakta mig och så kan vi gå igenom detta
<[swe]jeppe> *jesper e tyst nu
<itmannen> :)
<HakanS> Jag har inget att rapportera. Ledningsgruppen är inte riktigt klar än.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 6. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS> Samma här. Inget att rapportera.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 7. Planering av månadens jobb.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Vi hehöver ha tag på någon som kan hålla i valet av ny Team Leader samt Team Contact.
<HakanS> Nomineringarna till dessa poster behöver dras igång om 2 veckor.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Tänkte på en sak. är det inte lite sent att börja planeringen av månadadens jobb nära halva innevarade månad är avverkad ?
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> "Månadens jobb" är väl inte riktigt rätt formulering.
<HakanS> "jobb att utföra fram till nästa möte" borde det heta.
<HakanS> klar.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok då fattar jag
<itmannen> tack för ordet
<HakanS> Var så god.
<HakanS> Så "jobb att utföra fram till nästa möte" blir: Att få någon att hålla i valet dra igång nomineringarna till Team Leader samt Team Contact.
<HakanS> OK?
<itmannen> :) Helt ok
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Ordet är ditt.
<itmannen> Är detta forum det enda sättet att luska fram en eller flera kandidater ? För antalet närvarande är pinsamt litet
<itmannen> Tack
<HakanS> Nej. Jag kommer att ta upp det på sändlistan samt i forumet.
<itmannen> Ok. Bra
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 8. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<HakanS> Jag hade föreslagit 5/10. Men skulle hellre vilja ha det den 12/10
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi ha nästa möte den 12/10?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi ha nästa möte den 12/10?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<[swe]jeppe> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from [swe]jeppe
<HakanS> Då tackar jag för visat intresse.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Ordet är ditt.
<itmannen> Jag har en övrig fråga
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi ha nästa möte den 12/10?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> itmannen: Kör på.
<itmannen> Ok. Tack. Jag funderar på hur vi ska kunna öka intresset bland medlemmarna att deltaga i dessa möten ?
<itmannen> Tack
<[swe]jeppe> hmm, komplicerad fråga faktiskt
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe,  ja vi har inget fika att bjuda på :)
<[swe]jeppe> precis, gratis e bäst
<gusnan> !
<HakanS> Kanske värt ett eget möte, och/eller diskussion på forumet.
<itmannen> +1
<HakanS> gusnan: Ordet är ditt.
<[swe]jeppe> men hur ofta propageras det i #ubuntu-se
<gusnan> Det kan ju vara en poäng att ha någon form av sammankoppling med ubuntu-se, det här borde väl ha förannonserats där...?
<[swe]jeppe> +1 forum
<gusnan> (jag menar IRC-kanalen).
<itmannen> gusnan,  Mötet ligger ute på vår org-sida
<HakanS> gusnan: Tyvärr missades detta för just detta möte. Tidigare möten har förannonserats i #ubuntu-se
<itmannen> HakanS,  jag la ut info om detta möte i #ubuntu-se
<HakanS> Jag måste tyvärr sluta nu.
<itmannen> Ok. Tack för ikväll
<[swe]jeppe> uppna en tråd i forum om detta
<[swe]jeppe> tack alla
<gusnan> tackar
<[swe]jeppe> *öppna
<HakanS> Jag tackar för visat intresse.
<HakanS> Ja, ska starta en tråd.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Sep 14 19:47:12 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-09-14-18.36.moin.txt
<[swe]jeppe> #leave
<HakanS> [swe]jeppe: Vad heter du på forumet?
<[swe]jeppe> jesper85m
<[swe]jeppe> drog e konstigt mail till dig också
<[swe]jeppe> min dotter kom och hoppa på mig så det blev ett kort mail :-)
<HakanS> Ja, se döttrar ;)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-09-17
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra lite arbete utanför nätet ett tag. Ha de gott så länge
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-09-18
 * itmannen is away: Nu blir det Mästerfotografen på Kunskapskanalen. Se denna dokumentär om mig
 * itmannen is back (gone 01:15:37)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-09-09
 * HakanS läser kvällsbok för barnen. Kommer därför in lite senare.
<fr33r1d3> Hej, klockan är 20.00. Dags att dra igång.
<fr33r1d3> Vilka är här?
<fr33r1d3> o/
<frippefriberg> o/
<gusnan> o/
<trixon> o/
<JoWa> o/
<fr33r1d3> Ok, håkan lägger nog barnen som vanligt. =)
<frippefriberg> stämmer
<fr33r1d3> Hejer ni samma sak på LP? Annrs vill de att man säger sitt LP-nick.
<fr33r1d3> Jag heter peter.ahlgren där
<frippefriberg> jan-janfriberg på LP
<fr33r1d3> punkt 1: Val av mötesordförande:
<fr33r1d3> Förslag?
<JoWa> joakim-wallden på LP.
<frippefriberg> du kan fortsätta fr33r1d3
<gusnan> Jag föreslår fr33r1d3 som mötesordförande.
<fr33r1d3> Ingen som har nåt emot det?
<fr33r1d3> Protokollförare då?
<fr33r1d3> Jag tycker Frippe.
<Hund> Tiden går fort. :P
<Hund> Men jag missade inget ser jag.
<frippefriberg> jag kan ta det om ingen motsätter sig
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra det.
<fr33r1d3> Vi kör på.. Godkännande av protokoll från förra mötet.
<fr33r1d3> Ligger tyvärr fel länk i dagordningen till det här mötet.
<fr33r1d3> Har du den rätta länken Frippe?
<frippefriberg> vänta så ska vi se
<frippefriberg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te25/Protokoll
<fr33r1d3> Ser rätt ut tycker jag. Nån som har nåt att tillägga till det?
<gusnan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te25/Protokoll
<fr33r1d3> Alla godkänner antar jag..
<fr33r1d3> Rapport om projektgrupperna..
<fr33r1d3> Jag har jobbat på med översättningarna här i veckan.
<fr33r1d3> Vi kör ju även en drive med det under Ubuntu Global Jam.
<fr33r1d3> Går åt rätt håll.
<fr33r1d3> Hemsidan har ju rensats en del. Tycker ni det blivit bättre?
<Hund> Absolut
<Hund> Men jag gillar inte bilden på framsidan.
<frippefriberg> det blir stegvis bättre. Det finns fortfarande en hel del kvar att göra men det rör sig hela tiden åt rätt håll
<Hund> Den innehåller engelsk text
<Hund> Och leder till en död nedladdningslänk.
 * HakanS har läst färdigt.
<fr33r1d3> Bra. Har inte kollat så ordentligt nu, men har det rensats nåt på wikin?
<Hund> Den borde leda till något mer logiskt, som vad Ubuntu är.
<frippefriberg> jag har varit i kontakt med andol, en av våra serveradmins ang våra wikis
<HakanS> Jag ska titta över hemsidan och vilken bild vi ska ha.
<frippefriberg> den ena är idag en statisk html-sajt som kan plockas bort direkt om vi vill. Den andra kan man omvandla till statisk html för att behålla befintlig info utan att nya spam-konton kan skapas och fylla på med konstigheter
<Hund> HakanS, Det vore inte svårt att bara ändra texten. :)
<fr33r1d3> Vill Hund och HÃ¥kan ta hand om det?
<Hund> Jag kan ändra texten på bilden. men jag har ingen åtkomst till portalen.
<fr33r1d3> Vet vi vem som har det?
<Hund> HakanS antar jag?
<frippefriberg> HakanS har det, han är min klippa i portalfrågor :)
<fr33r1d3> Har andol åtkomst?
<fr33r1d3> ok
<fr33r1d3> Vill HÃ¥kan ta hand om det?
<HakanS> Jag fixar det.
<fr33r1d3> bra.
<fr33r1d3> Det jag reagerar på just nu är att nedladdningssidan ser lite "rörig" och säkert lite skrämmande ut om man är ny på sidan.
<Hund> Oja.
<Hund> Där kan man göra underverk.
<fr33r1d3> Tror ni vi kan förenkla den och snygga till den lite?
<Hund> Japp!
<fr33r1d3> Kanske några bilder?
<Hund> Jag kanske kan ordna upp det.
<fr33r1d3> Bra Hund.
<HakanS> Jag och hund kan kolla på detta.
<fr33r1d3> Kanon...
<Hund> Eller iaf komma med en ide på hur det ska se ut så kan den som har åtkomst till det ändra det efter mina ideer.
<Hund> HakanS, Gut
<fr33r1d3> En bra starty.
<fr33r1d3> start
<Hund> Jag tänker mig stora enkla ikoner. Det ska vara så enkelt att farmor kan ladda hem det i sömnen. :P
<trixon> Kanske dags att "framhäva" 64-bitars?
<Hund> Japp
<fr33r1d3> haha. Precis. Bredda målgruppen vet du. =)
<Hund> :D
<trixon> Nordic remix kan plocks bort
<fr33r1d3> Tror majoriteten kör 64-bitars nu mera.
<Hund> Japp
<Hund> Något som jag ogillar är att vi använder det lila färgtemat.
<HakanS> .Vi behöver kanske inte gå in på detaljer nu, på detta mötet.
<fr33r1d3> ok, Marknadsföringsgruppen. Hur går det där?
<frippefriberg> uj, där händer det saker :)
<frippefriberg> just nu är SFD på gång. Vi har fått marknadsföringsmaterial
<frippefriberg> Jag håller på att fixa CD-skivor med senaste LTS utgåvan för att kunna dela ut
<fr33r1d3> material för Ubuntu eller för SFD?
<frippefriberg> SFD
<frippefriberg> jag har kontaktat pavel som skriver mycket om ordbehandling och textredigering och bett honom hjälpa till att ta fram flyers om fria officepaket
<fr33r1d3> Kanon. Vi får samtala nån dag om hur vi gör med flygblad..
<fr33r1d3> ok
<fr33r1d3> Jag försöker få tag på rätt person för att höra efter om vi kan stå på biblioteket i Örebro och dela ut saker.
<frippefriberg> bra, twitterkontot lever och frodas
<frippefriberg> lite lågt med nyheter i loco-flödet just nu men det kommer att trappas upp igen
<fr33r1d3> ok, snart uppe i 300 följare på Twitter.
<Hund> Nice!
<HakanS> Kul
<fr33r1d3> Microsoft Sverige följer oss. :-S
<frippefriberg> vi har tydligen 2 kalendrar, vilket jag inte visste. jag har uppdaterat den jag har skrivrättigheter i
<fr33r1d3> kan vi kolla upp vilken som vi ska köra med.
<fr33r1d3> Bara dumt att ha dubbla.
<frippefriberg> ja, det kan vi reda ut under veckan så det blir klart
<fr33r1d3> ok.
<fr33r1d3> Näst punkt.. Ubuntu Global Jam.
<fr33r1d3> Jag satta ihop ett event. Jobba på översättningarna.
<fr33r1d3> Jag kommer skriva ihop lite under veckan så alla som vill hjälpa till kan göra det enkelt i webbläsaren.
<fr33r1d3> Kul om vi kan försöka ha nån typ av event varje gång det är nån speciell Ubuntu-dag...
<fr33r1d3> Hoppas så många som möjligt hjälper till den dan.
<fr33r1d3> Länken till eventet: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-se/2517-ubuntu-global-jam-sweden/
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har nåt om det?
<fr33r1d3> Nästa punkt då. Software Freedom day. Det har vi ju redan tagit upp. Nåt mer om det?
<frippefriberg> i paketet vi fick var det ett antal "stryka på" märken till textilier. Vi lär inte behöva alla i ÖRebro så vi kanske ska erbjuda att skicka dem till intresserade?
<fr33r1d3> Javisst. Kör ut en förfrågan på maillistan.
<frippefriberg> När vi vet samlingsplatsen skapar vi ett evenemang på loco-portalen så man kan anmäla sitt deltagande och så syns det att vi har "riktiga" loc-aktiviteter ;)
<fr33r1d3> Ok, ska jobba på platsen i morgn fm.
 * HakanS undrar om vi kan ta tävlingen nu.
<fr33r1d3> Tävlingsdags! Över till Håkan.
<Hund> :D
<HakanS> TÄVLINGSDAGS !!!!!
<HakanS> Jag fick för ungefär ett år sedan nägra ex. av Ubuntuboken av författaren Jesper Nilsson. Idag ska en lycklig vinnare få ett exemplar.
<HakanS> http://www.hme.se/katalog/2-2-149
<Hund> Nice!
<HakanS> Enväldig dommare är jag, Håkan
<HakanS> Frågorna är ja- och nej-frågor förutom fråga 4. Ni har 30 sek. på er att svara.
<gusnan> 30 sek? Det var inte mycket...
<Hund> :)
<fr33r1d3> (Han vill inte missa slutet på idol)
<Hund> haha
<HakanS> ungefär 30 sek.
<HakanS> Idol? Vad är det?
<HakanS> Nu kör vi igång.
<HakanS> 1. Jag använder dagligen Ubuntu desktop. (J/N)
<fr33r1d3> J
<frippefriberg> J
<JoWa> J
<gusnan> J
<Hund> N
<trixon> n
<Hund> Xubuntu här
<trixon> kubuntu
<HakanS> 2. Jag har god kunskap om Ubuntu. (J/N)
<Hund> J
<fr33r1d3> J
<trixon> n
<frippefriberg> j
<gusnan> j
<JoWa> J
<HakanS> 3. I terminalen kan man få fram tidigare kommandon genom att trycka på uppåt-pilen. (J/N)
<frippefriberg> j
<Hund> J
<fr33r1d3> J
<gusnan> j
<JoWa> J
<trixon> j
<HakanS> 4. Vilket terminal-kommando listar innehållet i en mapp?
<gusnan> ls
<fr33r1d3> ls
<frippefriberg> ls
<Hund> ls
<JoWa> ls
<trixon> dir
<HakanS> 5. För att göra systeminställningar som kräver admin.behörighet måste man logga in med root-kontot. (J/N)
<trixon> n
<fr33r1d3> N
<Hund> N
<JoWa> N
<frippefriberg> n
<gusnan> n
<HakanS> 6. Jag kan tänka mig att ge bort boken till någon bekant som behöver den bättre. (J/N)
<frippefriberg> j
<fr33r1d3> J
<Hund> J
<gusnan> J
<JoWa> J
<trixon> j
<HakanS> Det var sista frågan.
<trixon> det var mer än så :)
<fr33r1d3> ok, behöver du tid till att räkna ihop?
<HakanS> Vinnaren utses imorgon. Den som bäst behöver den vinner den.
<fr33r1d3> ok
<gusnan> :)
<Hund> Känns inte som att jag kommer vinna. :D
<fr33r1d3> Sista punkten på dagordningen då. Möjligheten att bli ett verifierat Loco.
<Hund> HakanS, Tänk på att jag är admin innan du väljer vinnare! ;)
<HakanS> Måste lämna er nu.
<gusnan> HakanS, gå du till ditt Idol nu. ;)
<HakanS> Tack för ikväll.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Tack själv!
<fr33r1d3> Jag själv skulle gärna vilja se att vi blir ett verifierat loco. Hur känner ni för det?
<frippefriberg> verifieringsprocessen är än så länge ett förslag, men kommer troligtvis att bli verklighet.
<Hund> fr33r1d3, Det skadar inte.
<frippefriberg> Jag tycker vi ska börja skapa en roadmap för vår verifiering
<fr33r1d3> Känns som ett bra bevis på att vi gått åt rätt håll nu.
<fr33r1d3> Om vi blir det
<gusnan> Finns det svart på vitt vad som saknas för att bli verifierade?
<fr33r1d3> Har det inte hängt mycket på att vi inte haft några events afk
<fr33r1d3> ?
<frippefriberg> just nu är det aktiviteter IRL som saknas
<frippefriberg> Men våra fikamöten, SFD ändrar det
<fr33r1d3> bra. På tal om det kör jag en fika i Örebro den 29:e om nån har vägarna förbi.
<frippefriberg> Tidigare behövde man långa perioder med aktiviteter, nu ska bedömningen istället rulla ihop med releaserna
<frippefriberg> så är man aktiv och jobbar under 13.04 blir man verifierad för perioden under 13.10
<frippefriberg> osvb
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter lovande.
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan börja jobba på en roadmap ihop Frippe.
<frippefriberg> det pågår en del debatt på postlistan för loco contacts just nu, efter Jonos debattinlägg
<gusnan> Kan vem som helst läsa där, eller är det bara för TC?
<frippefriberg> LoCo council får en del kritik, eller rättar sagt deras arbetsmetoder
<frippefriberg> det borde vara en öppen lista
<frippefriberg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<fr33r1d3> Council har väl förlorat en del folk med.
<gusnan> frippefriberg, tackar
<frippefriberg> Här kommer arkivlänken https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/
<frippefriberg> ja tre platser ska fyllas, någon som känner för att axla lite större ansvar? och är ubuntu member?
<fr33r1d3> Har vi några Ubuntu Members som är aktiva i locot?
<frippefriberg> Bra fråga, Andol är det, det vet jag
<fr33r1d3> ok
<frippefriberg> min kollega i ohio har tydligen ett skript som gör att han kan tanka ut sådan info från launchpad, jag ska kontakta honom och fråga om jag kan få ta del av det
<fr33r1d3> Ok, men du kan väl hålla koll på diskussionerna där Frippe, så lägger vi upp en plan för det efter hand?
<frippefriberg> japp, så gärna
<fr33r1d3> bra.. Nån som har nåt mer på hjärtat idag?
<Hund> Inte jag.
<gusnan> Nix
<trixon>  nej
<frippefriberg> jag är nöjd
<fr33r1d3> Jag vill ge cred till Harlekin33 som översatt hela CoC till svenska. Den kommer på forumet nu i dagarna.
<Hund> Duktigt gjort.
<gusnan> +1
<JoWa> :)
<fr33r1d3> Läste i nån text från Council att de ville att man har månadsmöten. Ska vi försöka ha nästa om en månad?
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> MÃ¥ndag 7/10, samma tid?
<frippefriberg> ok för mig
<Hund> Ops
<trixon> +1
<gusnan> +1
<fr33r1d3> Då kör vi på det.
<fr33r1d3> Då kan vi tacka för idag och säga att mötet är över.
<gusnan> Tack själv!
<frippefriberg> tack
<fr33r1d3> Frippe... Vi kan höras i veckan om Örebro?
<trixon> tack å hej
<Hund> Tack och bock!
<JoWa> Godnatt.
<frippefriberg> ja det går bra, du vet var du hittar mig
<fr33r1d3> ok, hej på er.
<Hund> Haje
#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-09-11
<Duzu> lacodes
#ubuntu-se-mote 2016-09-14
<bittin-> Möte idag va?
<JoWa> Ja, om det kommer några deltagare. :-)
<bittin-> har tid att halvjoina idag kollar på jobbpresentationer om Office 365 också, men har två skärmar så hinner nog med här också :)
<JoWa> Du får titta i kors. ;-)
<bittin-> hehe exakt
<bittin-> får se om det dyker upp lite folk är ju ändå en 15min kvar typ
<JoWa> Gunnar ska väl komma.
<JoWa> Stormöte. ;-)
<bittin-> heh
<JoWa> Go’ afton.
<GunnarHj> hej, hej
<JoWa> Klockan är slagen, och tre glada deltagare närvarande, så vi kör väl igång ett litet möte.
<JoWa> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare
<GunnarHj> Vänta lite... Är det inte bättre att bara bestämma att skjuta på det? Jag menar, så slipper vi 'byråkratin' med protokoll osv.
<bittin-> heh jo kanske det är om vi inte har nåt speciellt som ska tas upp?
<JoWa> Om så önskas.
<bittin-> kanske skjuta det tills Oktober, November då 16.10 har släppts om vi inte har nåt speciellt att ta upp
<GunnarHj> Det är i alla fall mitt förslag. Datumet på agendan kan enkelt ändras.
<GunnarHj> Allt, förstås, under förutsättning att ingen har något som bör behandlas.
<JoWa> Datumförslag?
<GunnarHj> 14/12
<JoWa> Varför inte.
<JoWa> Kan vi besluta att flytta mötet till 14 december?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Tror ingen kan invända. Mötet idag utlystes enligt alla konstens regler, och då vi är här gavs alla tillfälle att delta.
<JoWa> Då avslutar vi dagens möte, och gör ett nytt försök den 14 december.
<JoWa> Tack till er som deltog.
<GunnarHj> Tack själv! Kortaste (icke-)mötet hittills. :)
<JoWa> :-)
<johanre> Mötet avklarat? Jag hade inloggningsstrul...
<bittin-> johanre, japp vi var 3 personer så vi sköt upp det
<bittin-> krockar med jobbsaker för mig 14:e December men kollar väl vad ni snackat om senare
<johanre> OK, tack bittin!
